# Alguien sabe por que me da este error al ejecutar una macro?



## Osasa54 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hola, a ver si me podeis echar una mano, ya que me encuentro con un error que nunca me había dado.

Al ejecutar una macro (algo larga), me da el siguiente error:
Se ha producido el error '-2147417848 (80010108)' en tiempo de ejecución:
Error en el metodo 'Copy' de objeto '_Worksheet'

Dentro de la macro, se rellena una hoja, la cual copio a un libro nuevo.

Entiendo que el código no está mal, ya que durante la macro, se hace varias veces esta copia (es un bucle), y sin embargo el error lo da la terera vez que pasa por esta parte.

Sábeis si puede ser por que el código sea demasiado largo?

Regards,

Oscar


----------



## zilpher (Nov 5, 2004)

Hola Osasa54 

Perdonan mis habilidades de lengua, yo están utilizando Google para traducir para mí.  

He visto este probelm antes de que y encontrado este artículo de Micorsoft que lo explica bien:  http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q210684 

I que esto ayuda


----------

